# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Where to find Fancy Guppy

## jer_tan98

Where can I find a store selling lots of Fancy Guppy strains? Looking for the Red Mosiac Dragon Elephant Ear in particular because my male died and I'm left with one female.

Heard of Guppy Galaxy and Guppy Center but posts were 10 years old and I dont want to go all the way there to find that its closed. Anyone has any recommendations? I've been to all the stores in the clementi block 328 and the tiong bahru area already too.

----------


## tetrakid

You may try Nanyang Seaview, or Yishun 618. They are usually well-stocked,
But sad to say, it appears that fish-keeping as a hobby is on the wane, probably due to the stressful lives of people who have to work more to make ends meet, and the high cost of everything rising.

----------


## Dreamerxzxz

Hi there! Guppy Galaxy is still open! You can contact this guy called Lok, he is one of the partners who "own" guppy galaxy!

81811148 - Lok from Guppy Galaxy

----------


## mdm

> You may try Nanyang Seaview, or Yishun 618. They are usually well-stocked,
> But sad to say, it appears that fish-keeping as a hobby is on the wane, probably due to the stressful lives of people who have to work more to make ends meet, and the high cost of everything rising.


same thoughts...

fish shops and farms are less crowded as compared to 10+ years ago

even the fish forums are less active nowadays

----------


## Muhd Hakim

That strain is quite easily available at c328 and the rows of shops along that block

----------

